# Vir2 Instruments - MOJO 2: Horn Section Now Shipping! $75 Off + Giveaway!



## vir2 (Oct 18, 2018)

We're excited to announce the pre-order for MOJO 2: Horn Section! We put many years into recording and producing the best possible horn library, and we think it's paid off. This is an entirely new instrument, all new sample content, GUI, and library features.

The MOJO 2 pre-order offer is $100 off the normal retail price of $499.95 through October 24th. We will also be running a special release offer of $75 off from October 25th through November 6th.

We're going to be doing a giveaway to celebrate the release! We'll randomly select a person from the comments below to receive a free copy of the instrument on October 25th, the day it's released! We'll announce who won in this thread.

Here's some of the specs, videos, and demos. Feel free to ask any questions! We have a more in-depth walkthrough on the way, we'll post it here when it's live.

*Library details:*

• 13 deeply-sampled brass & reed instruments

• Four Era presets for retro, vintage, and modern sounds

• True legato & 13 articulations for incredible realism

• Powerful and intuitive interface

• Nearly 100GB of brand-new inspiring sample content

• Full Komplete Kontrol & Maschine integration

You can find out more info on our product page: http://www.vir2.com/instruments/mojo-2-horn-section/


----------



## Jazzaria (Oct 18, 2018)

I for one hope to be the luckiest random person in this thread.

So, question that I admit I could probably partially figure out by reading/watching things but - does the 1-10 player ensemble setting do any sort of divisi/balancing for polyphony?


----------



## Kuusniemi (Oct 18, 2018)

These do sound so good in the demos.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 18, 2018)

Casino Royale demo got me ….. In Cart now and hyp'd !


----------



## gregh (Oct 18, 2018)

I am also in the hopeful bunch as I can't afford to buy it but would certainly use it if I could. The demos are seductive. I have their prepared guitar, Fractured, and that is very good


----------



## rvb (Oct 18, 2018)

Ohh that would be really great! The demo's really do sound good!


----------



## gregh (Oct 18, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Casino Royale demo got me ….. In Cart now and hyp'd !


yeah that got me too - except the guitar


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 18, 2018)

West End Blues did it for me. Love that vintage vibe.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 18, 2018)

I do have the mojo1, how do I not to pre-order the Mojo 2! It sounds lovely and versatile!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 18, 2018)

This is completely not what I was expecting when I opened the thread. Excellent. Sampletown (and I) needs more decent sampled horns of this type.

Makes me want to mock up some Seatbelts tracks. Tank! anyone?


----------



## vir2 (Oct 18, 2018)

Jazzaria said:


> So, question that I admit I could probably partially figure out by reading/watching things but - does the 1-10 player ensemble setting do any sort of divisi/balancing for polyphony?



Not at release, but we are looking to include this in a future update!


----------



## Ben H (Oct 18, 2018)

The demos sound wonderful! Would love to win this.

Are the different Era modes created by using different IRs? Or by using different microphones?


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow! Sounds and looks fantastic! 

Congratulations Vir2


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 18, 2018)

Any plunger mutes for trumpets?


----------



## Leo (Oct 18, 2018)

you caught me!


----------



## Jazzaria (Oct 18, 2018)

vir2 said:


> Not at release, but we are looking to include this in a future update!



Very cool - would definitely be a winning feature in my book.


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 18, 2018)

What an exciting product and an incredible opportunity! How gracious of you guys! This is going to be a fantastic release. I was a fan of the original. This one sounds great. Love the demos.


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 18, 2018)

I love Vir2 Acou6tics - it's so deeply sampled and powerful. I'll be paying close attention to this - hoping it's as playable as the SWAM horns.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 18, 2018)

@vir2 Could you possibly include a demo in an orchestral/ epic context?


----------



## musicalweather (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow, the solo instruments in "Sundown" sound fantastic -- very realistic. This is going on my list of wants.


----------



## ChazC (Oct 18, 2018)

Sounds like a great library, and I love that GUI!


----------



## just2high (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow sounds really good, glad to see something new from Vir2!


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 18, 2018)

This really sounds nice! I have and never use BBB lite, it just doesn't sound right to my ears.
I'm excited to have a horn section VI I can actually enjoy using!


----------



## JohnBMears (Oct 18, 2018)

Extremely Great Sound! As a trombone player who arranges for and teaches jazz/big band, this product is super exciting! Would love to hear an exposed trombone soli section!


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 18, 2018)

Did I comment ? Yes I did ! 
Thanks Vir 2 !


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 18, 2018)

Very attractive sound. The GUI is great too. Great demos!


----------



## rottoy (Oct 18, 2018)

Just simply a stellar sound. I would love a walkthrough of all the instrument patches!


----------



## whiskers (Oct 18, 2018)

Man those demos are really impressive and show a good range


----------



## jneebz (Oct 18, 2018)

Amazing sound...great work @vir2!


----------



## Iskra (Oct 18, 2018)

Sounds great, specially for a jazz maniac like me 
There are not many good products covering good brass and winds for this context (basically you can count them with just 3 or 4 fingers).
BTW, love the super-lean interface!


----------



## alanb (Oct 18, 2018)

That's quite an ensemble . . . Is is breath-controller-friendly?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 18, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> West End Blues did it for me. Love that vintage vibe.


Yeah, I don't think I've ever heard a library demo emulate the sound of that era quite so well.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## David Cuny (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds awesome in those demos. Being able to dial in vintage sounds is really cool.

I didn't see any plunger/wah trumpets listed - did I miss something?

Like *alanb*, I'm also curious if it's breath-controller friendly.

I assume there will be more demos showcasing the instruments with solos? I'd really like to hear the flugel.

And yes... I'd love a free copy, thank you very much!


----------



## Jack All (Oct 19, 2018)

The demo sounds great! I will start saving for this product.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 19, 2018)

Impressive sounding demos. Congrats for the product. Sounds like a must have!


----------



## MichaelB (Oct 19, 2018)

Love the Famous Horn Lines demo, especially the James Bond theme and the Moonlight demo in the original Mojo. Quality libraries


----------



## webs (Oct 19, 2018)

Super fun!


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 19, 2018)

Incredibly flexible styles and personally, lovely to see a horn library where my first thought was funk/fusion rather than purely orchestral


----------



## chrisr (Oct 19, 2018)

I am writing a sentence in the hope of winning free stuff. Also, nice library, congrats!


----------



## Eptesicus (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds great! Thanks for the competition opportunity too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Oct 19, 2018)

so these are all new recordings? could we get to hear the differences between the mic positions please?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 19, 2018)

Those demos of the horn riffs in the vintage 1, 2 and Retro styles sounded great. Don't think I can afford $400 sadly (getting my savings wiped out by violins/fiddles at the moment) but hopefully someday in the future.

Edit - someday in the future arrived... Or I just have no will power when it comes to keeping to a budget


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 19, 2018)

This sounds pretty amazing. Jazz/funk/soul horns are a sadly under-served part of the sampling world, so thank you for delivering something with this level of ambition!

I'm really hoping for them to be super playable. I find that these styles - at least for me, and specially when improvising - requires more immediacy, and lot's of keyswitching isn't exactly compatible with that. The demos do sound like there's some really neat fast legato scripting so I'm excited to hear more about this aspect. Will there be any hands-on instrument walkthrough with more exposed playing before release?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Oct 19, 2018)

Mojo 1 blends so well in a mix. Can’t wait to try mojo 2 out on my songs! These seems like a massive update.


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 19, 2018)

Loving the Bond Theme. Would you be releasing some midi files to show off the product when it's released?


----------



## estolad (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds great, but for now it's a bit above budget. Will put it on my wishlist.


----------



## FabMrT (Oct 19, 2018)

These horns sound great! Bit outside my budget, but will get them at some point. I am currently doing Jazz arranging course at uni and I do quite a lot of arranging mockups. Perhaps with these horns I could do proper tracks from my arranging mockups.


----------



## puuluu (Oct 19, 2018)

After ten years with BBB, I´m ready to move up!


----------



## puremusic (Oct 19, 2018)

alanb said:


> That's quite an ensemble . . . Is is breath-controller-friendly?



You're reminding me to take my BC out again, it's a fun way to make music.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 19, 2018)

This style is very much missing from my current template, could be Mojo 2 that takes the spot!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Oct 19, 2018)

Fantastic sound, fantastic interface. This seems to cover a lot of ground and a lot of empty space in my arsenal. Adding it to my wishlist.


----------



## JMJ33101 (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds great! Wonder if it can get the Job done for and Incredibles mock-up Anyways Good Job!


----------



## Joe Maron (Oct 19, 2018)

Wow! Demos sound great!


----------



## Marcin M (Oct 19, 2018)

Interesting sound, would be nice to experiment with this._ Also it will be a good start as my first library_


----------



## FinGael (Oct 19, 2018)

The library looks good and sounds very nice and versatile. Congrats.

A longer video with a walkthrough of the sounds and articulations would be nice.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 19, 2018)

it's like a big band dream!


----------



## Erik (Oct 19, 2018)

Impressive library, well done!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Oct 19, 2018)

It's funny cos I was really considering buying mojo(the original) during the whole past week!


----------



## AxEbel (Oct 19, 2018)

Just recently thought about why nobody recently sampled Horns as deeply as orchestral Instruments and here we go. Sounds amazing and defenitly will keep an eye out for the walkthrough...


----------



## wst3 (Oct 19, 2018)

I've spent some time listening to the demos - on my laptop, on headphones, and of course on the studio monitors. I am impressed with the depth of the library. Too early to tell if the average person (that would be me on a good day) can get great results, but that's the case with any library that you can't play with. And I think I'm getting better at judging libraries from demos and walk-throughs. Or lucky? (Actually, I could stand a little good luck right about now<G>!)

I am considering this. I don't claim to be a wizard at writing horn parts for pop music styles, but it is a topic that fascinates me, and has since the early 1970s, when I heard CTA. I've tried a number of libraries, and I can get acceptable results using the handful of libraries I own that are geared more towards pop styles.

It could be that I just don't get pop/rock/funk horn charts, or it could be that I am familiar enough with the genres that I am hyper critical about the results, or maybe some combination?

I tip my hat - with other libraries I've always thought "wow, this might get me close to what I hear in my head", with this one I am changing "might" to "should" - it feels like my talent will be the bigger obstacle (well, that, and learning to use the library<G>!)

I am feeling optimistic.


----------



## theStyg (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm digging the solos. They seem a lot more agile than most other similar horn section libraries.


----------



## procreative (Oct 19, 2018)

How does this compare I wonder to a certain other library with Horns in the title?


----------



## dbudimir (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds very good!!! Putting it on my G.A.S. list..


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 19, 2018)

A tremendous amount of thought went into the user interface of this library. It looks like a joy to play with and it sounds awesome. I think you have a big success here and will sell a lot of them.

Congratulations on a job well done, and good luck to all of us in getting the promo copy.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 19, 2018)

procreative said:


> How does this compare I wonder to a certain other library with Horns in the title?


You might need to take that question to Sample Talk (post release of course). I can think of a number of other libraries with Horns in the title, so the certain other is too vague for people to know which you're referring to, but I know you can't elaborate further in Commercial Announcements.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm wondering are the 4 era presets modelled or are they different samples?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 19, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> I'm wondering are the 4 era presets modelled or are they different samples?


I was thinking it was a combination of eq/compression/filter(s) or similar DSP chain applied to same set of samples. Would be interesting to know.


----------



## MarcelM (Oct 19, 2018)

this one really sounds good. alot of brass options lately and more to come. hard decision :/


----------



## heliosequence (Oct 19, 2018)

Was looking at Mojo 1, CHH and Session Pro Horns last week... feeling a bit disappointed that there wasn't a better library for these types of horns. Mojo 2 definitely sounds like a step above everything else out there!


----------



## elpedro (Oct 19, 2018)

vir2 said:


> We're excited to announce the pre-order for MOJO 2: Horn Section! We put many years into recording and producing the best possible horn library, and we think it's paid off. This is an entirely new instrument, all new sample content, GUI, and library features.
> 
> The MOJO 2 pre-order offer is $100 off the normal retail price of $499.95 through October 24th. We will also be running a special release offer of $75 off from October 25th through November 6th.
> 
> ...



What a massive Library, it sounds great congrats!


----------



## Rex282 (Oct 19, 2018)

Love my Mojo1 ,wish there was an upgrade!


----------



## RoyBatty (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds very good!


----------



## Ben H (Oct 19, 2018)

Rex282 said:


> Love my Mojo1 ,wish there was an upgrade!



There _is _an upgrade.



vir2 said:


> @chillbot @SoundChris There will be a permanent $100 discount off the full retail price for all registered MOJO 1 users. This will be available on the 25th when the product is released.





rrichard63 said:


> And if you pre-order your upgrade by October 24, do you get $100 off the $399.95 pre-order price?





vir2 said:


> No, sorry  The upgrade price will only be off the full retail price of $499.95.


----------



## aderhim (Oct 19, 2018)

Brilliant sound and the solos really show the flexibility, very promising!


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds great. Typing with my fingers crossed, which really hurts.


----------



## Salorom (Oct 20, 2018)

‘Impressive! Most impressive.’

If anyone in the Vir2 team can guess where this line comes from (I know, it’s an easy one), they win a custom made light saber special fx


----------



## rottoy (Oct 20, 2018)

Salorom said:


> ‘Impressive! Most impressive.’
> 
> If anyone in the Vir2 team can guess where this line comes from (I know, it’s an easy one), they win a custom made light saber special fx


----------



## Salorom (Oct 20, 2018)

rottoy said:


>




Boy, that was fast


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 20, 2018)

Looking forward to the walk-through. Would love to hear also the soft side of this library, even though that's not what it's all about. Also interested in hearing the saxes in all they can do (any non-vibe samples?)!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 20, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Looking forward to the walk-through. Would love to hear also the soft side of this library, even though that's not what it's all about. Also interested in hearing the saxes in all they can do (any non-vibe samples?)!


I'll second that. Any chance of some solo sax stuff. Can they do '80s cheese as well as Motown Funk?


What? I love cheese!


----------



## EspenH (Oct 20, 2018)

Sounds great! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## ghobii (Oct 20, 2018)

Very impressive sounding!


----------



## Phaedraz (Oct 20, 2018)

The sound is very natural. Can't wait to try the playability.


----------



## joeyf (Oct 20, 2018)

What a great sounding library, well done!


----------



## motomuso (Oct 20, 2018)

I wasn't looking for these horns but I'm glad I found them. Just what I didn't know I needed.


----------



## HardyP (Oct 20, 2018)

Finally a true contender to BBB/BB Lite, providing Horns in an up-to-date sound and look'n feel!!
I really like both the sound and the GUI - outstanding, how much you were able to bring into it, without looking too crowded. From my first view of the Overview video, I especially liked the approach with the releases on the top keyboard, and the length feature of the swell/crescendo!
@vir2 , I would like to see some more videos in order to get an idea of the playability, and also maybe something more exposed in terms of the trombones? I´m a bit addicted to them  ...


----------



## latorreccint (Oct 20, 2018)

I really jump in my house if i win this


----------



## procreative (Oct 20, 2018)

Have to admit the Era presets are a clever touch and give the product an extra dimension, plus adding Clarinet puts it into the Big Band category... perfect for those Cold War Thrillers.


----------



## Assa (Oct 20, 2018)

Demos sound great!


----------



## goodgrief! (Oct 20, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Leo (Oct 20, 2018)

oh love this demos West End Blues - (Przemyslaw Kopczyk) & Round Midnight - (Przemyslaw Kopczyk) from first note! 
The sound is incredible. 
Such a great nostalgia...
p.s. Hear you repetition legato on trumpet?


----------



## Przemek K. (Oct 20, 2018)

Leo said:


> oh love this demos West End Blues - (Przemyslaw Kopczyk) & Round Midnight - (Przemyslaw Kopczyk) from first note!
> The sound is incredible.
> Such a great nostalgia...
> p.s. Hear you repetition legato on trumpet?



I hear you I love nostalgia and the old stuff is never getting old. Anyway, if memory serves right there is a legato repetition on same note (sustains)


----------



## fiestared (Oct 20, 2018)

Great product, I didn't expect a brass lib in my "buying list" but the sound is... too good !


----------



## teclark7 (Oct 20, 2018)

Great sounding samples. Very intuitive interface. Well done demos. All in all - very impressive release from Vir2!


----------



## stixman (Oct 21, 2018)

I love Mojo 1 so time to save some pennies


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 21, 2018)

Wow. This makes me want to start an Earth Wind & Fire cover band right now !
Congrats Vir2 !


----------



## husselblum (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks and sounds great! 
(Looking forward to having money again, one day....)


----------



## jabbe (Oct 21, 2018)

Was just searching for the latest & greatest big band horn sounds... Seems I found it


----------



## Welldone (Oct 21, 2018)

Yay! Such a great sounding library. Just when I thought, I‘d finally have to learn how to toot a real horn to get such a fine sound.


----------



## thov72 (Oct 21, 2018)

me! me!

congratulations guys


----------



## pderbidge (Oct 21, 2018)

Just got back from a much needed week long vacation with the fam and of course the first thing I did was check on what's new on ViControl. I wasn't expecting this, wow! Just a couple of years ago I thought we'd finally hit the pinnacle of orchestral libraries and that we'd start to see a new frontier for Jazz, funk, big band style brass, winds and strings but to my surprise more companies just kept popping up with more and more of the same (well, you know what I mean). I've been heartbroken to say the least to see this much needed style of instruments being so neglected in the Sample Library world so this is a very welcome change. I really really want to see more developers pushing the boundaries of this genre! Thank you Vir2 for keeping this at the forefront.


----------



## gyprock (Oct 21, 2018)

I play guitar in a big band. I think I'll bring this library along to the next rehearsal and tell all the brass guys to go and have an extended coffee somewhere


----------



## frontline (Oct 21, 2018)

This has definitely has piqued my interest. Love the flexibility, GUI...and sound. On the list (!)


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 21, 2018)

I asked this earlier in the thread but didn't see a reply can you advise on which mutes are included? Sounds like a harmon in the video (for trumpets). Any plungers or wahs?

edit - And I'd really like to hear more of a walk through with all the instruments played solo even if briefly. Is that possible before the end of the intro offer?


----------



## Wally Garten (Oct 21, 2018)

Sounds great -- very polished and warm. Like others, I'm intrigued by the idea of presets for different eras!


----------



## Ben H (Oct 22, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I asked this earlier in the thread but didn't see a reply... [snip] Is that possible before the end of the intro offer?



Yeah, I hope @vir2 will be back to answer some of the questions from this thread before the pre-order period is up.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 22, 2018)

Has there been a formal walk-through published?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 22, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Has there been a formal walk-through published?


Well, there is the intro video which goes through the interface/functions and plays some sounds from the library but I’d like to hear more of the sounds and from a wider range of instruments. I don’t think all the instruments were played (Clarinet? Flugel? Bones?) in that demo. There seemed to be an emphasis on vibrato and saxes with the sounds used to demo the functions and features.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 22, 2018)

Thought I read here a formal walk-through was comin'? And the pre-order date is approaching!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 22, 2018)

Gimme.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 22, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Thought I read here a formal walk-through was comin'? And the pre-order date is approaching!


I’d missed that then. Hope so but the preorder period is very short.


----------



## ptbbos (Oct 22, 2018)

Great sound.


----------



## StillLife (Oct 22, 2018)

Fabulous.


----------



## Tim Clarke (Oct 22, 2018)

Throwing my hat in the ring for a shot at winning the new Mojo 2!


----------



## artinro (Oct 22, 2018)

Sounds great! I echo my colleagues above in looking forward to a thorough walkthrough.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 22, 2018)

Sounds great!! commenting to add my name to the hat!


----------



## artomatic (Oct 22, 2018)

I own Broadway Lites - I was drooling profusely after I heard Przemyslaw's demos.
It's refreshing to be excited about a non-orchestral library release.
Congrats, Vir2! On my list as well.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 22, 2018)

It'll be interesting to hear also the French horn color, compared to some other orchestral counterparts!


----------



## emasters (Oct 22, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Sounds great!! commenting to add my name to the hat!



It does sound very good. Another name added to the list....


----------



## essay (Oct 22, 2018)

I’ve been looking for a library like this. Intro price nearing deadline!


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 22, 2018)

The demos sound impressive... very lyrical... really, I don't think that I would get nearly the mileage as some others, so I hope this gets into the right hands!


----------



## vir2 (Oct 22, 2018)

@Ben H @Lode_Runner We used the same sample set, but each is processed with a custom fx chain.

@alanb @David Cuny Yep! Just set the dynamics CC to whatever your breath controller is sending

@rocking.xmas.man All new recordings yes! MOJO 2 is a full sequel to Mojo, not an update. Our forthcoming in-depth walkthrough video will showcase mic position features (next week).

@amorphosynthesis We also have a special pre-order price for a bundle of both! https://www.bigfishaudio.com/mojo-horn-section-bundle


----------



## Vischebaste (Oct 22, 2018)

I've been waiting for something to replace Session Horns Pro for a while and I suspect this is going to be it.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 22, 2018)

So the walk-through is coming next week, after the pre-order price has run out? We haven't even heard 90% of the library!


----------



## Ben H (Oct 22, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> So the walk-through is coming next week, after the pre-order price has run out?



That's disappointing, if so.


----------



## vir2 (Oct 22, 2018)

@SoNowWhat? Only Harmon mutes. Plungers and wahs would have added more instruments, larger HD footprint…


----------



## rottoy (Oct 22, 2018)

vir2 said:


> @SoNowWhat? Only Harmon mutes. Plungers and wahs would have added more instruments, larger HD footprint…


Perhaps a modeled approach using IRs could be added in an update, a la Sample Modeling?


----------



## HardyP (Oct 22, 2018)

artomatic said:


> I own Broadway Lites - I was drooling profusely after I heard Przemyslaw's demos


Welcome to the club ...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 22, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> So the walk-through is coming next week, after the pre-order price has run out? We haven't even heard 90% of the library!


It would be good to hear more of the library before making a decision.


----------



## munician (Oct 23, 2018)

That's right.
Sounds good, though, from what I hear...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 23, 2018)

Can I ask for some clarification re closing date/time for pre-order pricing? Where are Vir2 based? Time zones will mean the closing time will be different depending on location. Is this through til 11:59 on 24th in Hawaii? Or is it a European Time Zone or another US time zone? Or New Zealand? etc etc.


----------



## BenG (Oct 23, 2018)

Always needed some horns for my template, definitely going to check these out!


----------



## vir2 (Oct 23, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Can I ask for some clarification re closing date/time for pre-order pricing? Where are Vir2 based? Time zones will mean the closing time will be different depending on location. Is this through til 11:59 on 24th in Hawaii? Or is it a European Time Zone or another US time zone? Or New Zealand? etc etc.


The pre-order price will be available through 11:59pm Pacific Standard Time. At that point we will be offering the intro price through November 6th


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 23, 2018)

vir2 said:


> The pre-order price will be available through 11:59pm Pacific Standard Time. At that point we will be offering the intro price through November 6th


Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 23, 2018)

vir2 said:


> The pre-order price will be available through 11:59pm Pacific Standard Time. At that point we will be offering the intro price through November 6th


FWIW, IOW, that's 11:59 pm PST, while still on DST.

_(Posted for the benefit of forumites who love abbreviations.)_

Best,

Geoff


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 23, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> FWIW, IOW, that's 11:59 pm PST, while still on DST.
> 
> _(Posted for the benefit of forumites who love abbreviations.)_
> 
> ...


I do love a good TLA.


----------



## vir2 (Oct 23, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> FWIW, IOW, that's 11:59 pm PST, while still on DST.
> 
> _(Posted for the benefit of forumites who love abbreviations.)_
> 
> ...


TYVM, YMMD


----------



## rottoy (Oct 23, 2018)

OMG WTF LMAO VST AU


----------



## artomatic (Oct 23, 2018)

Hmm. These short solo demos are still vibrato-heavy for me. 
I'll just have to trust that the sustains will hold its own. 
Can't wait to play around with this library, however.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 23, 2018)

artomatic said:


> Hmm. These short solo demos are still vibrato-heavy for me.
> I'll just have to trust that the sustains will hold its own.
> Can't wait to play around with this library, however.



Hmmm. They seem to be gone now, as is @vir2's post about it.


----------



## artomatic (Oct 23, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## Ben H (Oct 23, 2018)

Strange?!?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 23, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Strange?!?


Did I miss something? Were there some sounds shared direct from the library?


----------



## TW5011 (Oct 23, 2018)

This looks really interesting...


----------



## Ben H (Oct 23, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Did I miss something? Were there some sounds shared direct from the library?



Yes. All the instruments listed had little "play" buttons on their icons where you could hear a little solo/noodle/snippet of them in isolation.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 23, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Yes. All the instruments listed had little "play" buttons on their icons where you could hear a little solo/noodle/snippet of them in isolation.


Bugger, I missed that. Was it on the product webpage?


----------



## rottoy (Oct 24, 2018)

It sounded like all of the snippets had artificial vibrato and almost non-existant legato transitions, which contrasts with the demoes where it sounds much more realistic. Perhaps a mistake was made when rendering the excerpts and that’s why they pulled them?


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 24, 2018)

rottoy said:


> It sounded like all of the snippets had artificial vibrato and almost non-existant legato transitions, which contrasts with the demoes where it sounds much more realistic. Perhaps a mistake was made when rendering the excerpts and that’s why they pulled them?



And yet, the pre-order still ends tonight with not a single walk-through or any example of exposed playing.


----------



## vir2 (Oct 24, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Yes. All the instruments listed had little "play" buttons on their icons where you could hear a little solo/noodle/snippet of them in isolation.


We had a little tech issue with the buttons, they'll be back shortly!


----------



## Leo (Oct 24, 2018)

vir2 said:


> We had a little tech issue with the buttons, they'll be back shortly!


please, make walk-through before pre-order ends.
I'm very curios for clarinets, but never heard... even in demo.


----------



## michael c (Oct 24, 2018)

Sounds very good. Would love a more complete walkthrough. Broadway Lites rarely works for me and have most of the Chris Hein libraries but they can be difficult to use at times. Good luck with your release.


----------



## JEPA (Oct 24, 2018)

am i too late or it's until today 24th ok to post? James Bond cover is unbelievable!


----------



## vir2 (Oct 24, 2018)

JEPA said:


> am i too late or it's until today 24th ok to post? James Bond cover is unbelievable!


You're still good! We'll be picking a winner around 11am tomorrow morning so all entries will count until then.

Also, the sound clips are back up on the site


----------



## LondonMike (Oct 24, 2018)

Here I am! As you can see from my picture, I love the vintage sound!


----------



## JEPA (Oct 24, 2018)

LondonMike said:


> Here I am! As you can see from my picture, I love the vintage sound!


Really my vib also.. this brass for my afrobeat project will be just what we need!


----------



## FC Rolls (Oct 24, 2018)

vir2 said:


> We're excited to announce the pre-order for MOJO 2: Horn Section! We put many years into recording and producing the best possible horn library, and we think it's paid off. This is an entirely new instrument, all new sample content, GUI, and library features.
> 
> The MOJO 2 pre-order offer is $100 off the normal retail price of $499.95 through October 24th. We will also be running a special release offer of $75 off from October 25th through November 6th.
> 
> ...



I have most of the jazz/soul horn libraries.
They sound alright, but sometimes too bright sometimes too muddy.
Don't seem to fit in.
But I'm not very good at this. The people on this site are really good!!!
I hope if I play C D E it will sound like someone woefully trying to sound like Paul or Miles playing C D E. - fingers crossed.
It would nice if demo presets were included.
I couldn't help but jump on this.


----------



## artomatic (Oct 24, 2018)

vir2 said:


> You're still good! We'll be picking a winner around 11am tomorrow morning so all entries will count until then.
> 
> Also, the sound clips are back up on the site




Now we is talking!
So glad to hear these clips without vib from the beginning to end. Loving it!!


----------



## pipedr (Oct 24, 2018)

Intrigued by this...saxophones so hard to sample well...


----------



## theStyg (Oct 24, 2018)

I sorta can't believe how good that "Take Five" line sounds. :O


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 24, 2018)

theStyg said:


> I sorta can't believe how good that "Take Five" line sounds. :O


So very good. I’m putting it down to a combo of the library and @Przemek K. skills.


----------



## vir2 (Oct 24, 2018)

MOJO 2 is now shipping! So excited to get this library out! We'll be announcing the giveaway winner in the morning.


----------



## vir2 (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone for entering! 109 names went into the wheel of randomness...one winner has been chosen! Congrats @SoNowWhat? ! We'll be sending you a DM shortly!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 25, 2018)

Yes. Congratulations to @SoNowWhat? 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Iskra (Oct 25, 2018)

Congrats @SoNowWhat? !!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 25, 2018)

Yep huge congratulations to you @SoNowWhat? It's 5:30 in the morning in his parts so he's going to be having an awesome start to his day when he wakes up.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 25, 2018)

Congrats @SoNowWhat? ! My wifi network at home is YeahSoWhat?. Does that mean I get maybe a Trumpet and Flugelhorn? No? Just checking...


----------



## rottoy (Oct 25, 2018)

Congratulations! :D @SoNowWhat?


----------



## artomatic (Oct 25, 2018)

When extracting the .rar files, my iMac defaults to UnRarX app but it prompts "this is not a rar file" and would not extract.
This app has worked for me always until this. Any advice?


----------



## FC Rolls (Oct 25, 2018)

artomatic said:


> When extracting the .rar files, my iMac defaults to UnRarX app but it prompts "this is not a rar file" and would not extract.
> This app has worked for me always until this. Any advice?


I had the same problem.
I used Keka as their suggestion and that worked.
The Unarchiver or UnRaX works on everything else?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 25, 2018)

Whoa!

...aaah


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 25, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> Yep huge congratulations to you @SoNowWhat? It's 5:30 in the morning in his parts so he's going to be having an awesome start to his day when he wakes up.


Spot on mate. A very nice surprise this morning.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 25, 2018)

Just wondering, at checkout Big Fish had a note saying the links would only be active for 24 hours. Is that true? If so it seems a very tight timeframe for a library of this size. I've only managed to download half so far (running them overnight) and have to go to work now meaning the remaining links will have expired when I get home.


----------



## vir2 (Oct 25, 2018)

Currently looking into the issue with UnRarX for Mac users. For the time being, keka.io seems to be working. Thanks for your patience!



Lode_Runner said:


> Just wondering, at checkout Big Fish had a note saying the links would only be active for 24 hours. Is that true?



Download links do expire after 24 hours, but you can always retrieve new downloads from your account's Registered Products page (additional 24-hours).


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks Vir2


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 26, 2018)

There were some missing samples in my download yesterday. Maybe they are uploading new rar's?


----------



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2018)

EDIT: nevermind. It's back now. 

(The listing was briefly removed from the Best Service website).


----------



## autopilot (Oct 26, 2018)

Started having a play - for me when I add any mod wheel to the trumpet it crashes Logic - goes silent. Force Quit. Reproduced this three times  

Other instruments are fine - Looks like a fun library - Is the Trumpet Just me? Should I redownload?


----------



## vir2 (Oct 26, 2018)

autopilot said:


> Started having a play - for me when I add any mod wheel to the trumpet it crashes Logic - goes silent. Force Quit. Reproduced this three times
> 
> Other instruments are fine - Looks like a fun library - Is the Trumpet Just me? Should I redownload?



Please contact http://www.vir2.com/support/contact-us/ (customer service.)


----------



## vir2 (Nov 1, 2018)

The full in-depth MOJO 2 walkthrough is up on the site! There are bookmarks in the youtube description if you want to jump to the different sections of the instrument explanation.



We also have a new video out showing MOJO 2 playing the famous horn lines.


----------

